# Three Stands...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Three is about all I can do. I've lost almost forty pounds, you would think my back would feel better but no... anyway I got tired of watching Mark shoot all the damn coyote so I decided to go calling this evening. I haven't called anything in the evening but I was going anyway. The first stand 15 minutes and zero. Seven minutes into the second stand I watched a light colored coyote come out from the wash. Easy shot for the scoped .22-250 yeah if I had brought it, I brought the AR with iron sights. Well I missed bigger than ????. I almost tried to cycle the bolt after I shot ????.
The coyote looked like he was going to stay after the shot until my fox bang goes off with a nice loud howl ???? he runs off ????. Well I made a third and last stand...nothing but a peaceful sunset.

I am sure glad I got that out of the way...

Maybe I will start over tommrow ????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great Hunt APH-----Now that you got ---the Miss out of the way EVERYTHING will Be Much Better year of killing Thanks for sharing your Hunt----I've lost 38 lbs so far this Summer. Dr orders Buuuuuuuuuuut still waiting to feel better too!!!--Congrats on Dropping your 40 lbs------------svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Getting out is half the battle. 
Congrats to you and Skip on the weight loss.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You're not the first one to fumble a bit with an unfamiliar firearm. But, I sure like your fortitude, AZ.

Maybe you should replace that FoxPro with your Mexican pal after all.

*Beware of the one-gun man!*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done AZ for getting out, good one Glen, who will carry all the beer.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey, I'm here to motivate ya'll! Lol.

Congrats on calling in the Coyote. That is the very reason I don't run with Foxbang on. Never have, never will! Better luck on the next stand Eric.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Skip, Don, Glen, hassell, and Mark. I was 215 lbs for the last 20 years now I am closer to 175. The wife as me eating healthier, no cookies, less red meat and a lot of chicken. Oh I quit taking all my meds, even the blood pressure meds... after losing 30+ lbs. I got dizzy while sitting, so I checked my blood pressure and it was way low like 58/93. The hospital almost kill my father three times by putting him back on the old blood pressure meds. As you get older or your health/weight changes make sure you keep an eye on your blood pressure, and have your dose adjusted... remember what worked five years ago may not be right for you today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok now back to the subject of predator hunting. Mark you're right about the motivation. Even though I am poor and disabled I still like to hunt just like everyone else. Maybe even more. Keep on posting pics Mark because there is plenty of guys on here that need a swift kick in the ass to get motivated.

Glen, I should have known better to take the AR, I just haven't shot it enough to be comfortable with it. Should have brought the Mini 14.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok now where was I...

First stand this morning I tried to get the one I missed yesterday. Yeah yeah I couldn't wait. Well he didn't show his face... probably didn't hear the call because his ears were still ringing.

Second stand ruined by a low flying para-sail... I guess there's no minimum altitude. I gave him the bird.

Third stand I threw everything I had out there... I don't even know what I was playing at the 17 minute mark, on the longest stand I've done, here comes a female coyote. She sure looked bigger in the scope ????. 36gr. Varmint grenade out of the .22-250 just behind the shoulder.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Kudos to you on the weight loss and keeping that motivation to go out, even if just for a few stands as your body allows it!

I could also use the weight loss and have a bad feeling this elk hunt in October is going to kick my butt! I feel less in shape than I did last year at the beginning of the season. I just have zero motivation to go hiking in our heat....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Kudos to you on the weight loss and keeping that motivation to go out, even if just for a few stands as your body allows it!
> I could also use the weight loss and have a bad feeling this elk hunt in October is going to kick my butt! I feel less in shape than I did last year at the beginning of the season. I just have zero motivation to go hiking in our heat....
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanx Mark. Cut out the junk food, fast food, and eat more chicken ????. 
No one in their right mind goes hiking here in the summer unless they are hunting ????. Good luck on your Elk hunt... The coyote I shot this morning kicked my butt. It's still a little warm.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on a good morning out. Even bigger congratulations for losing the weight and getting off the meds. I trust you did it with dr. Supervision.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You sure earned that one, buddy! That rascal might have kicked your butt, but you more than returned the favor! Hard to beat that raffle rifle, eh? Bet there wasn't an exit, either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Congrats on a good morning out. Even bigger congratulations for losing the weight and getting off the meds. I trust you did it with dr. Supervision.


Thanx Don. No not exactly... I don't like going to the Dr. so I did it all by myself ????. I am not a big fan of dr's. but I go once in a while.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> You sure earned that one, buddy! That rascal might have kicked your butt, but you more than returned the favor! Hard to beat that raffle rifle, eh? Bet there wasn't an exit, either.


Thanx Glen, it got warm quick, and with all the moisture we have in the air, it's not like the dry heat.
Savage definitely makes a decent rifle, no complaints here. Some of the bullet exited, it was a small coyote so I am still testing the waters. Maybe I need to push that Varmint grenade faster ????.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx Glen, it got warm quick, and with all the moisture we have in the air, it's not like the dry heat.
> Savage definitely makes a decent rifle, no complaints here. Some of the bullet exited, it was a small coyote so I am still testing the waters. Maybe I need to push that Varmint grenade faster .


What grain bullet are you using? My hunting partner shoots a 40gr Varmint Grenade upwards of 3600fps and is having excellent results!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was likely a piece of the jacket that exited


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*"Way to shoot'em Dead"----------Nice pic's--Very Happy for Ya---Congrats on your Kill------Late Sept I hope to Start Hunting again. Need the leaves off the trees and grasses , ferns to be down. And the bugs and ticks are bad right now--again Congratulations on that fine Coyote------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and all the improvements you've made.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx Don. No not exactly... I don't like going to the Dr. so I did it all by myself ????. I am not a big fan of dr's. but I go once in a while.


No one is a fan of Dr.'s except their nurses and sick people. And sometimes not even them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> What grain bullet are you using? My hunting partner shoots a 40gr Varmint Grenade upwards of 3600fps and is having excellent results!
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 I am shooting 36 gr. Varmint grenades with 37 gr. of Varget, the book says 36.5 gr. is the minimum charge with a velocity of 3976 fps. and 40 gr. is the maximum charge with a velocity of 4315 fps. I am not sure if Barnes makes a 40 gr. Varmint grenade in .224 I guess they make a 50 gr. now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *"Way to shoot'em Dead"----------Nice pic's--Very Happy for Ya---Congrats on your Kill------Late Sept I hope to Start Hunting again. Need the leaves off the trees and grasses , ferns to be down. And the bugs and ticks are bad right now--again Congratulations on that fine Coyote------------------------svb*


Thanx Skip. I don't blame you one bit. You know I was a fib/flat lander and I don't remember ever hunting until September 1st. And even then some years the mosquitoes were horrible.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt and all the improvements you've made.


Thanx hassell. All I needed was a weapon adjustment.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Called in a coyote on the first stand of the morning, at about seven minutes into the stand. The wind was perfect so he must have seen the Jeep, I didn't have a good enough spot to hide it.

Second stand nothing.

Third stand I went to where I shot my first coyote and set up downwind of a small hill. Played around with some bird distress for a while and then I decided to try for a fox. Not two minutes into gray fox fight I had a gray fox charging my caller... I've yet to hit one moving so what do I do... shoot. Damn... I need to practice on some running Jackrabbits, I seen three last night. Anyway I have a problem with leading things that are moving, to many years shooting a shotgun I reckon. Well I just missed him... according to the dust cloud. To my amazement he didn't even flinch, he looked over at the dust cloud so I put the second varmint grenade in chest. Sorry about the picture quality my phone sucks.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats on the fox Eric! Thanks for sharing the story. How long did you call after the shots?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Congrats on the fox Eric! Thanks for sharing the story. How long did you call after the shots?
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanx Mark. About five more minutes. I usually keep calling...if I remember .


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Right on, I've started staying longer on Fox stands... most would call me crazy as the average Fox stand for most guys is 12 minutes. BUT I've killed a triple and double since switching. I found that if one responds the chance of getting more to show is very high! 30 minute stands is now the norm if the first Fox shows in the first 15 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hard to practice those moving shots but best way I've found is in sporting clays on the bouncing rabbit clay target. Yeah, it's a shotgun format but the swing and follow through is the same. When I miss, it's because I stop the gun when pulling the trigger.

Way to stay with it. Sometimes it's just a matter of paying those dues.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your not kidding Glen...

Well I definitely made some mistakes today. First off I set the caller to close. I tend to set it 15-20 feet from me. Second, I forgot to sex the fox, I don't know why I forgot but it bothered me all day so I headed back out there this evening, it was a female. Note: 36 gr. Varmint grenades are not fox friendly. Third, I didn't bring the shotgun. So what do you think I did when I went back out there? Yep... the same damn thing! Set the caller out 20' and got SCHOOLED by a ???? fox... I can't even talk about it. Let's just say there was a lot of shooting going on... and nothing to show for it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Live and learn. We all have habits that are hard to break. Congrats on the one you got. 
Let the other one go. It does no good to beat yourself up over it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with YD. It wasn't long ago when you had yet to even call in your first varmint, let alone pop one. Now look at you. You've dropped quite a few in recent years and the education continues. Your equipment is better, your technique is better and your bag of tricks is better.

It isn't in the destination; it's in the adventure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, Congrats..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys


----------

